# Gesucht: Tauschbörse



## RedZack (3. März 2002)

OK, Morpheus will im Moment nicht so weil da Irgendjemand Irgendetwas umstellt - das wäre geklärt  Welche Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt es denn die sich auch taugen? Ich "bin" mit Morpheus eigentlich hoch zufrieden, nur wars das denn schon?


----------



## nils11 (4. März 2002)

*naja...*

naja, es gibt so einiges.

hier mal n paar alternativen :

edonkey (nur gut für videos und dateien über 50 mb)
limwire
bearshare 
winmx

sind zwar alle nicht so gut wie das alte morpheus, aber immernoch besser als das neue.


----------



## Psyclic (4. März 2002)

morpheus stinkt was musik angeht und gute filme


filme, a**z, g***z ----> Edonkey !

musik ----> audiogalaxy ! ( hauptsächlich independent sachen...wenig mainstream müll )


----------



## stillerschrei (4. März 2002)

kann mich dem oben genannten tip mit audiogalaxy nur anschliessen. dort findet man jetzt wirklich fast alles was man will.


----------



## braindad (4. März 2002)

bei musik setz ich auf winmx. edonkey ist mM nach nicht so toll - das prinzip ist aber sehr gut! limewire find ih auch blöde, da es, wie das neue morpheus auf das gnutella netz setzt (oder?).


----------



## nils11 (4. März 2002)

*audiogalaxy...*

audiogalaxy findet bei mir überhaupt nix. und wenn, dann saugt das teil nur im schneckentempo.


----------



## Psyclic (4. März 2002)

dann hörst du eindeutig die falsche musik


----------



## nils11 (4. März 2002)

*nö...*

nö, ich hör bestimmt nicht die falsche musik ;-) . 
aber vielleicht bin auch einfach nur viel zu blöd, mit audiogalaxy richtig umzugehen  .


----------



## Christoph (4. März 2002)

ich glaub es liegt trotzdem an der falschen Musik! *lol*


----------



## Psyclic (4. März 2002)

darf man <zu rein informativen zwecken natürlich> erfahren was für musik du genau illegal beziehen möchtest ?


----------



## Christoph (5. März 2002)

warum was funzt bei AG nicht???


----------



## nils11 (5. März 2002)

*naja...*

techno, was sonst  .

ich hatte es ehrlich gesagt auch nur kurze zeit. und da hatte ich nur 1-2kb/sec., was selbst bei isdn nicht zu glühenden leitungen führt.
und die suchergebnisse waren auch nicht so das gelbe vom ei. deswegen bin ich zumorpheus gewechselt. glücklicherweise.


----------



## Christoph (5. März 2002)

war das


> techno was sonst


 sarkastisch gemeint????

wenn nicht wunderts mich nicht wenn du nichts findest!

die haben beim agsatellite wahrscheinlich einen --gutengeschmacksfilter-- eingebaut! *lol*

cu


----------



## Psyclic (5. März 2002)

hrhr glaub ich auch


----------



## nils11 (6. März 2002)

*hm...*

das war bestimmt nicht sarkastisch gemeint. naja, morpheus findet wenigstens was  .


----------

